# P. Diddy wants to buy the Knicks...



## BillyMadison (Jun 26, 2003)

From another board...

"he says he wants to buy the team from the owner. he said he knows the people of new york, and he can give them what they want. he also said he would be willing to spend as much as it takes to make the knicks a top team in the NBA.
i didnt know p-diddy had money like that, i guess his clothes made him hella money. "

I HATE Diddy... But I pray to god he buys them!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Would be awesome to have him running the show instead of the idiots we got now.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

if he fires layden i applaud him, then get spike to be GM, ahhah forget making the band II it'll be "making the teAM" and chances are he'll fail


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> if he fires layden i applaud him, then get spike to be GM, ahhah forget making the band II it'll be "making the teAM" and chances are he'll fail


i wouldnt be surpised if MTV makes that there next show if he buys the team..but that would be pretty cool if diddy own the team i think he would do a decent job better then what the knicks have right now..


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Is the team even for sale? I never saw anything saying they were. It seems like he was offended that they wouldn't return his calls, but if they're not interested in selling the team, why should they talk to him?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

lol, that would be funny if diddy owned the Knicks :laugh:

Does he even have enough ? It would take a LOT of cash to buy an NBA team in a big market city...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I read he has the most money in the rap game besides Russell Simons and Master P.

The will have new logos, uniform, everything.


----------



## BillyMadison (Jun 26, 2003)

Enough?

He is full owner of badboy... and makes a ton doing that... he has his own clothing line... he is gonna have his own car(type of Lincoln Navigator) and he's got his own show... yea, hes got enough.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BillyMadison</b>!
> Enough?
> 
> He is full owner of badboy... and makes a ton doing that... he has his own clothing line... he is gonna have his own car(type of Lincoln Navigator) and he's got his own show... yea, hes got enough.


He also owns a couple resteraunts. Their not bad. However if you put all these thngs together you realize he probably doesn't have enough.

I am no fan of Pdiddy's music I think it's craptacular.

However, he does know how to run a business and promote himself no question about that. I'd much rather have him as an owner rather than "bizzaro-sterling" james dolan. I am pretty sure that he'll have to get with a consortium to raise this kind of capital. Look on hoopshype.com the franchise is valued at 398$ million dollars now I know everything in New York is a little bit more expensive but we are talking Bill Gates,Ted Turner, type of Territory. Puff Daddy unless he goes in with some investors can't make this alone. I am sure Pdiddy knows quite a few people who would be willing to invest with him though, good I hope he can do this.


----------



## netsin04 (Jul 23, 2003)

I would love to see that happen, it would make the Knicks watchable. Roy Jones would run the point, Ashton Kutcher would replace Layden and JLO would head the cheerleaders. There would be a monsterous bash after each win helping the NY economy.On a serious note, it is not as far fetch as it seems. He is a great promoter and seems to be successful in everything he touches. The Knicks would be Hollywood East with Diddy using this vehicle to further establish himself as a big time mover and shaker. I could see star players wanting to be associated with him.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah I never even thought of that. It probably would help with some F.A. signings if we had badboy in our corner.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Yeah I never even thought of that. It probably would help with some F.A. signings if we had badboy in our corner.


What is he going to do, pay the players with record contracts? (I'm expecting a witty comeback from somebody involving Shaq and Iverson, quick)


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

We would have the nicest locker rooms with Cristal to drink after the game and Mase preaching to help the knicks win. Forget the Mavs and their dvd players.

Puffy has got to have the money. Sean John makes WAY more than you'd think.

And he'll probably do a better job than Layden in the long run.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

id love to see it

it would take back out spotlight from the nets


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Ok, so assume the Knicks are worth $400 million right now. Anyone really think P diddy doesn't have that? Of course he does. Just assume he makes $1 from every Bad Boy CD ever sold, $5 from every article of clothing ever sold and a little more from stuff like his restaurants, car deal and TV show. I would think $400 million is pretty easily within his reach. He's not a stupid guy, so if he couldn't afford to do it he wouldn't even bring it up. And I doubt he'd be going for 100% ownership, anyway. Most of the time there's a majority owner and others who own smaller percents of the team, or maybe it just seems that way.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Anyway, its not like he'd need 400m cash...

If he bought the team, I'm sure most of the cost would be financed.

Owning the Knicks is the ultimate bling bling.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Have any of you listened to WFAN? Mike from Mike and the Madd Dog said that the Knicks are part of MSG, which is owned by Cablevision. In order to buy the Knicks, Diddy would have to buy all of MSG(Radio City Music Hall and all that). It is estimated at just under $2-Billion. There is no way he has money like that. Plus, Mike said that the Dolan's are not looking to sell. 

Puffy could team up with Spike Lee and Jay-Z to come up with the money. Highly unlikely.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> 
> 
> What is he going to do, pay the players with record contracts? (I'm expecting a witty comeback from somebody involving Shaq and Iverson, quick)



No, treat them to celebrity lifestyles.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> Ok, so assume the Knicks are worth $400 million right now. Anyone really think P diddy doesn't have that? Of course he does. Just assume he makes $1 from every Bad Boy CD ever sold, $5 from every article of clothing ever sold and a little more from stuff like his restaurants, car deal and TV show. I would think $400 million is pretty easily within his reach. He's not a stupid guy, so if he couldn't afford to do it he wouldn't even bring it up. And I doubt he'd be going for 100% ownership, anyway. Most of the time there's a majority owner and others who own smaller percents of the team, or maybe it just seems that way.



He may have made that in profit but, it's not like he hid it under his mattress and it's lying right there for him to get. His total asset value might be near 400 mil but there is no way he is liquid. Also, with the way internet piracy has decimated the music industry I doubt he is anywhere near 400 mil anymore.


However since we both want the same thing, who cares.


----------

